# bk2 vs. xxxcr



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

iwant to kno the difference because the bk2 costs more and the xxxcr is newer. also, if they had the same electronic and 2 drivers with equil abillitys, who would 
win?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

> iwant to kno the difference because the bk2 costs more and the xxxcr is newer.


Still trying to figure this one out myself. You upgrade a buggy and charge less for it? 



> also, if they had the same electronic and 2 drivers with equil abillitys, who would win?


Simple.........the guy that makes less mistakes. Most every "VS" question nowadays can be answered in the same way since the manufacturers new vehicles are built so well.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

the new cr buggy has new rear hubs. that are interchangable (Ie. there is no left or right hub.) It has a new tranny that has a revised gear ratio. It has new front and rear shock towers with newer mounting points. the chassis batery slot is wider and longer to accomodate todays bigger and bigher high capacity cells. (yes the new cells are acutaly bigger than they used to be back when we had 3000 and 3300) the battery strap is wider to suppot these new cells. the stering rack now features horisontal ball studs instead of vertical. this now allows you to dial in diferent amounts of ackerman. Instead of just bump steer. Wich was normaly left alone at 0 anyways. and I think thats about it for the new cr buggy. now as to answer you question as who would win bk2 vs. cr the driver with the cr should win if losi's engenering is what it should be. but I think if a group of drivers half had a bk2 and half had cr's then I think you would see many of the drivers finishing top with bk2's It would just be kinda mixed.


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

the reason for the cost difference is the cr is not graphite losi has a new compsite blend that has a little more flex to it and is supposed to be more durable
they made the change in material because they were at a disadvantage on the high bite tracks the old plastic had to much flex and the graphite was to stiff so they had to find a comprimise to make the buggy better overall
travis


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

from what i have seen/heard from those who have both the cr gets better rear traction and has better steering but its still behind the b4 in steering although i think all are great buggies you just have to drive them differently


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

ONe reason the bk2 is more is because your paying for the fact brian kindwalldrove a car just like it. Its simple people would rather have something with a big name


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

I have owned/raced a B4, a XXX-BK1 (plastic & graphite), a XXX-BK2, and have driven a "converted" CR. All are excellent cars, each with their own +'s & -'s. Out of the box (stock setup) the B4 seems to have more initial steering than the XXX cars, but the Losi's seem to handle rough sections of track a little better & jump more consistently.
THIS IS WITH BOX STOCK SET-UPS THOUGH!! 

After some simple changes: correct tires, shock oil/spring changes, etc. to suit your particular track, any of the above cars can win the A-Main with a good driver.

The thing I find most interesting & kinda funny, is that everybody jumps on the "Factory Driver Setup" bandwagon to make their cars faster, rather than experimenting with changes on their own at their own tracks. There is no SINGLE magic set-up that is best for ALL conditions. It makes me laugh sometimes when I hear a guy say "The B4 has way too much steering for me!", only to hear from the same guy a week later (now running a plastic chassis XXX by the way) "Man, this thing pushes like a sled!".:lol: WOW -SHOCKER!! 

All of the sudden, some people seem to be "scared" to run a grahite chassis on a buggy. If you run on a high-bite track & NEED more steering, why wouldn't you want to run the graphite over the plastic? It doesn't seem loose or inconsistent to me at all. Then again, maybe I'm just WEIRD!! 

Anyhoo - My point is they are all equally good, durable, fast cars, capable of winning anywhere with a good driver. Pick the one YOU like best, practice, race, and HAVE FUN!


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

MuchoMadness said:


> I have owned/raced a B4, a XXX-BK1 (plastic & graphite), a XXX-BK2, and have driven a "converted" CR. All are excellent cars, each with their own +'s & -'s. Out of the box (stock setup) the B4 seems to have more initial steering than the XXX cars, but the Losi's seem to handle rough sections of track a little better & jump more consistently.
> THIS IS WITH BOX STOCK SET-UPS THOUGH!!
> 
> After some simple changes: correct tires, shock oil/spring changes, etc. to suit your particular track, any of the above cars can win the A-Main with a good driver.
> ...


i agree, i used to own a B4 and i found it was easier for me to go faster with the losi than the AE

But i run and will run all plastic chassis on my stuff, and i AM scared of running graphite, because i dont want the graphite conducting electricity and ruining the $300 of components that are attached to it

And as far as the whole BK2 vs. XXXCR goes, the BK2 isnt even in the same LEAGUE as the CR the CR is WAY better


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

> And as far as the whole BK2 vs. XXXCR goes, the BK2 isnt even in the same LEAGUE as the CR the CR is WAY better


Oh of COURSE it is, it's the newest thing.  I still say given the same driver skill and setup it doesn't matter what you're driving it comes down to the one that makes the least mistakes.


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

snickers said:


> i agree, i used to own a B4 and i found it was easier for me to go faster with the losi than the AE
> 
> But i run and will run all plastic chassis on my stuff, and i AM scared of running graphite, because i dont want the graphite conducting electricity and ruining the $300 of components that are attached to it
> 
> And as far as the whole BK2 vs. XXXCR goes, the BK2 isnt even in the same LEAGUE as the CR the CR is WAY better


Snickers,

You shouldn't be scared of the graphite chassis at all. I have been running a graphite XXX chasssis (in one form or another) for over 4 years and have never had a problem. My car has turned consistently just as fast (or faster) lap times than any XXX-CR I have run against (so far). This is on a slightly rough, outdoor, medium bite track. I have not raced against a production XXX-CR on a high-bite indoor track yet, but I did race against some of the pre-production cars that had the CR rear end & new steering rack, and there wasn't really a huge difference. I guess I will have to wait and see, but I don't really see my car getting "spanked" by a XXX-CR on a regular basis.

As for the graphite, if you are overly concerned about your electronics, use the battery insulating tape on the insides of your battery box area. You can also double-up on your servo tape under the speedo & reciever. I do this regardless of the chassis material, just to help absorb shock. Also, if graphite was that evil, every 1/12 & 1/10 onroad, oval & touring car would be made of a plastic composite! But they aren't!

If the plastic chassis feels better to you on the track, you SHOULD use it. Just don't discount the graphite right away because it's graphite! On very rough tracks, the plastic does work better because it's a little more forgiving. All I'm saying, is graphite has some advantages too - don't be scared!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

OvalmanPA said:


> Oh of COURSE it is, it's the newest thing.  I still say given the same driver skill and setup it doesn't matter what you're driving it comes down to the one that makes the least mistakes.


Can I get a AMEN!:thumbsup:


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

ok here is the truth of the matter as heard from team guys for both ae and losi on the chassis gig
losi-they run the graphite chassis almost exclusivly becasue the plastic chassis has to much flex (do to less bracig in the chassis) the cr chassis is supposed to have more of an intermediate flex to it
ae-runs the plastic chassis because they have found the carbon chassis to be to stiff therefore making the car inconsistant the plastic chassis has a little more flex to it


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that this thread should of been called "BK1 vs XXXCR.

I have not heard anything good about the BK2.

My 2 cents.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> I think that this thread should of been called "BK1 vs XXXCR.
> 
> I have not heard anything good about the BK2.
> 
> ...


Jerry!
Whattsup fella?!?!

Have you honestly given the BK2 a chance? Mine is just as good on an outdoor track as my BK1. Most people I've heard say bad things about the BK2 went straight from the XXX to the XXX-CR without really running a BK2 for very long. I also ran it a full season (indoor) at McCulloughs & Columbus, and it was awesome. Plenty of steering, jumps level, accelerates straight & hard. The next time I see you at the track, you're welcome to take it for a few laps to compare and see what you think. 

Later!
-Jason M.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

What is going on with you Jason?

Are you heading to Medina this weekend? I am finally off the overtime, so I am heading out Saturday.

I might have to take you up on the offer with taking some laps.

Jerry
_____________________________
New World Hobbies-nwh.vstore.ca
Axiom Motors-axiommotors.com
MAXAMPS.COM
K of K


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

I ran a BK2 for a long time(almost 2 years) and this past winter after seeing what people had been doing i changed to the XXX trans and the difference was so much better it was insane, the XXX has so much more corner speed i picked up 1.5 to 2 seconds a lap after changing over. With the BK2 i was using the brakes more in the corner to get the car to rotate with the XXX i'm barely on the brakes if at all.


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

snickers said:


> I ran a BK2 for a long time(almost 2 years) and this past winter after seeing what people had been doing i changed to the XXX trans and the difference was so much better it was insane, the XXX has so much more corner speed i picked up 1.5 to 2 seconds a lap after changing over. With the BK2 i was using the brakes more in the corner to get the car to rotate with the XXX i'm barely on the brakes if at all.


Snickers,

Did you run a XXX before you went to the BK2?
Just curious.

Thanks.:thumbsup: 
JM


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> What is going on with you Jason?
> 
> Are you heading to Medina this weekend? I am finally off the overtime, so I am heading out Saturday.
> 
> ...


Jerry,

Not much man - same old, same old. I have some other stuff I gotta do this weekend, so I won't make it out to Medina. I should be there on the 5th, unless we go to McCulloughs.

You're more than welcome to take her for a spin the next time I see you at the track. The last time I raced there I ran truck. Wayne was about 10 seconds faster in qualifying, but we swapped the lead back & forth about 5 times in the main, and I got him on the last last lap & held on by about 5 seconds.
We were kinda playin' with each other, but it was still alotta fun. I forgot how much fun truck really is!

I still like buggy better though!!!!! 

O.K. - Sorry fellas - I high-jacked this thread long enough with my blabbing!
Back to BK2 vs. XXX-CR talk!! :thumbsup:


----------

